# Can a cat thats never had kittens produce milk?



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

We have adopted a new kitten - Doodles. She is 7-8 weeks old and when she wakes up from a nap she tries to nurse on our next youngest cat Chloe. (she also eats dry kitten food just fine) Chloe is just over a year old and is fixed so she has never had kittens. Now most times Chole will tolerate this briefly and then walks away. Last night I got up to go to the bathroom and this starts again only this time the kitten latches on. I could hear her sucking really loudly and Chloe stayed put and just kept licking her and grooming her - she seemed quite content. This went on for about 6 or 7 minutes and I began wondering if she was actually getting something out? Is that possible?


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Nope. Just a comfort thing for both cats.


----------



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

The stimulation caused by suckling can induce milk production not only in cats but lots of other mammals, including humans. Your cat may indeed begin producing milk.


----------

